
Phobos May Have Come from Massive Impact on Mars - LinuxBender
http://www.sci-news.com/space/phobos-impact-mars-06445.html
======
CLGrimes
It would make sense that Phobos, like Earth's moon, was the result of an
impacting object versus a captured asteroid. I would think that captured
objects, such as D-class asteroids would eventually have an orbit degrade over
the course of a few millennia.

~~~
saagarjha
Well, Phobos is predicted to spiral in within 50 million years or so.

------
remote_phone
Wouldn’t an impact that large have destabilized Mars’s orbit?

~~~
Zardoz84
Earth had a bigger impact that result on the creation of the Moon, and we are
here.

~~~
remote_phone
That’s never been substantiated beyond a theory. The same question would exist
for that theory as well.

